# Dimming LED's on ELV



## FrunkSlammer

Not too sure about this one.. 

Customer wants to replace MR16 halogens with MR16 LED's.. and wants Lutron Diva dimmers controlling it. He has Lutron Diva's right now, but they are buzzing either the transformer or the bulb.. can't tell which, but it's annoying. I'm wondering if the transformers are even listed as dimmable... though he's been dimming them for years. 

ANYWAY... Should I install a Lutron Diva CL dimmer or a Lutron Diva Electronic Low Voltage dimmer? :blink: I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two.


----------



## ablyss

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not too sure about this one..
> 
> Customer wants to replace MR16 halogens with MR16 LED's.. and wants Lutron Diva dimmers controlling it. He has Lutron Diva's right now, but they are buzzing either the transformer or the bulb.. can't tell which, but it's annoying. I'm wondering if the transformers are even listed as dimmable... though he's been dimming them for years.
> 
> ANYWAY... Should I install a Lutron Diva CL dimmer or a Lutron Diva Electronic Low Voltage dimmer? :blink: I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two.


I usually see electronic dimmers on electronic transformers and on LEDs that have a very small current draw. 

You probably have magnetic transformers on those lights, and that would require a magnetic low voltage dimmer ONLY  If they have a electronic transformer you can safely use the Lutron CL dimmer.

As for the buzzing, this is usually corrected when the correct dimmer is used.


----------



## Electric_Light

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not too sure about this one..
> 
> Customer wants to replace MR16 halogens with MR16 LED's.. and wants Lutron Diva dimmers controlling it. He has Lutron Diva's right now, but they are buzzing either the transformer or the bulb.. can't tell which, but it's annoying. I'm wondering if the transformers are even listed as dimmable... though he's been dimming them for years.
> 
> ANYWAY... Should I install a Lutron Diva CL dimmer or a Lutron Diva Electronic Low Voltage dimmer? :blink: I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two.


Ask Lutron tech support with the transformer model and load configuration. 

There are two basic dimmer types. Forward (most applications) and reverse/trailing. The trailing type is less prone to buzzing and usually used for electronic transformers. Two wire dimmer compatibility has been a long fought battle ever since dimmable low voltage, CFLs and LEDs. 

3-wire dimming and 0-10v works very well, but they're used in homes because the burden of pulling control wires. 

Hopefully this battle will come to an end soon with directly addressed ballasts and transformers. Everything but the 2-wire dimming offers silent, silk smooth dimming. They work like a 3-wire dimming, but the command is sent wirelessly through WiFi or bluetooth directly to the ballast or transformer.


----------



## Mshow1323

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not too sure about this one..
> 
> Customer wants to replace MR16 halogens with MR16 LED's.. and wants Lutron Diva dimmers controlling it. He has Lutron Diva's right now, but they are buzzing either the transformer or the bulb.. can't tell which, but it's annoying. I'm wondering if the transformers are even listed as dimmable... though he's been dimming them for years.
> 
> ANYWAY... Should I install a Lutron Diva CL dimmer or a Lutron Diva Electronic Low Voltage dimmer? :blink: I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two.


Pick you bulb first, then with the model number in hand, you can usually find a compatible dimmer list. I know for a fact, Phillips and Cree have PDF files.

http://www.usa.philips.com/content/...ing/Philips_Consumer_Dimmer_Compatibility.pdf
http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc...ng-Compatibility-List-Mains-Voltage-Lamps.pdf
http://www.creebulb.com/Content/downloads/product_info/cree_dimmer_compatibility.pdf


----------



## Electric_Light

He's talking about LED lamps intended to go into 12v MR16 system fed from an electronic transformer, not line powered lamps.

Threadstarter, 

Get the model of the transformer/fixture, total existing wattage, total proposed LED wattage first. Electronic transformers are much more like fluorescent ballasts. The output is actually high frequency AC. 

So, you've got LED to transformer and transformer to dimmer compability issues. See here: 

www.lutron.com/ledtool

Trouble and light emitting decorations usually go together. have fun


----------



## Dennis Alwon

When we tried this even without dimmers we had buzzing. The bulb must be match to the trany esp if you expect the CL Lutron dimmer to work


----------



## JBrzoz00

What Dennis said. 

There are a lot of crap LED mr16s out there. I've had the best luck with Halco and Sorra. 

I replaced 6 regular mr16s to Sorra in a very high ceiling for a customer whose architect son recommended the Sorra lamps. The can lights were magnetic style transformers and I remember some buzzing when all of the LED lamps were in. I talked with Lutron and at the time the guy basically told me it's still the "wild west" when it comes to mr16 LEDs. What ended up working was either a CL dimmer or an ELV dimmer with neutral connection. The buzzing has something to do with the very small load of the LED lamps combined with the magnetic transformers.


----------



## BulbmartDepot

You will have to use a lutron used for LED/CFL type lamps. Any other dimmers will give you that buzzing noise.


----------



## peterrudart

*led gu10*

im replacing my track lights with leds. I bought LED GU10 15SMD 3.5w bulbs. what type of dimmer or driver do I need to properly dim these lights?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

peterrudart said:


> im replacing my track lights with leds. I bought LED GU10 15SMD 3.5w bulbs. what type of dimmer or driver do I need to properly dim these lights?


As I stated earlier unless the particular brand and style was tested by Lutron they will not guarantee anything. They have a list on the website but the best dimmer you will find is a Lutron CL dimmer.


----------



## peterrudart

I have tried a lutron cl dimmer and it did not work. without having to send back all 50 bulbs, is there a driver and/or dimmer combo I could try?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

peterrudart said:


> I have tried a lutron cl dimmer and it did not work. without having to send back all 50 bulbs, is there a driver and/or dimmer combo I could try?



The driver is built into the bulb. Did you check to see if they were dimmable- not all led lights are dimmable. Some need an electronic dimmer


----------



## RIVETER

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not too sure about this one..
> 
> Customer wants to replace MR16 halogens with MR16 LED's.. and wants Lutron Diva dimmers controlling it. He has Lutron Diva's right now, but they are buzzing either the transformer or the bulb.. can't tell which, but it's annoying. I'm wondering if the transformers are even listed as dimmable... though he's been dimming them for years.
> 
> ANYWAY... Should I install a Lutron Diva CL dimmer or a Lutron Diva Electronic Low Voltage dimmer? :blink: I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two.


Let him pick them out...buy them...and YOU install them. :thumbsup:


----------

